# Kendall Jenner walks the runway during the Fendi show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2015 in Milan - September 18, 2014 (5x)



## Sachse (18 Sep. 2014)

​


----------



## Sachse (19 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Kendall Jenner walks the runway during the Fendi show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2015 in Milan - September 18, 2014 (3x)*

2x



 

​


----------



## zool (20 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Kendall Jenner walks the runway during the Fendi show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2015 in Milan - September 18, 2014 (5x) Updat*

Manchmal sieht sie ganz nett aus, aber so wirklich der Kracher ist sie auch nicht!
thx fürs posten!


----------



## stuftuf (20 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Kendall Jenner walks the runway during the Fendi show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2015 in Milan - September 18, 2014 (5x) Updat*

mir gefällt sie!


----------



## face55face (22 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Kendall Jenner walks the runway during the Fendi show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2015 in Milan - September 18, 2014 (5x) Updat*

Danke schön!


----------



## emmwtsnsgallery (7 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Kendall Jenner walks the runway during the Fendi show as a part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2015 in Milan - September 18, 2014 (5x) Updat*

Not a huge fan of the Jenners, but these pictures are great


----------

